# Success with day 5 early blastocyst/morula transfer??



## Katharine_C (Sep 29, 2009)

I went for my day 5 embryo transfer today. My doctor had recommended transferring just 1 blastocyst. However, looking at the embryos this morning it turned out that my embryos had not quite reached blastocyst phase. Of 11 embryos (5 which were optimum at day 3), there were two at the early blastocyst phase (or possibly still morula phase). It is a bit of a blur so can't quite recall which it was. So my doctor recommended transferring the 2 embryos. He said it was too early to grade them. 


I am now a bit worried that the two embryos won't survive. I think they might just be slow rather than abnormal, but am a bit worried that they won't be good quality or won't make it. 


In a way, this was our only option and I am thankful we got to this stage, but I'm a bit thrown that none of the embryos had reached blastocyst. 


Has anyone had any successful BFP with a morula or early blastocyst transfer on day 5 rather than a blastocyst transfer? Or did anyone have this happen last minute on their day 5 transfer and it worked out ok?


----------



## Jen81 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Katharine,

Unfortunately I don't have a success story for you but I wouldn't worry about the stage of your embryos. When we went for our transfer we had one blastocyst for transfer and 4 that they were able to freeze that day. Our others were still growing on day 5 but had not yet reached blastocyst stage and the embryologist phoned the following day to say they had another 4 good quality blasts to freeze. So I think that some just grow a little slower than others (I've since read that female embryos are often slower growing but not sure how much truth there is in that!)

Relax & look after your little embies, hopefully they're snuggling in nicely  

Jen xx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hi
I had my et in november wid my first ivf cycle! I had 10 eggs collected but only 6 wer mature enough to use! Out of dem 6 only 4 fertilised! We went to day 5, I had 1 early blast transfered! The next day I was told none of the other 3 made it! At this time I had really given up hope and wasn't expecting dis to work! I had even started looking at clinics on the net for cycle no 2! But I tested a few days b4 test date and thankfully I got a bfp! I'm now 24 weeks pregnant and so far alls goin really well! 
Jus stay positive! It will work! 
Xxx
Good luck
Take care


----------



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Katharine, try not to worry. One of the embies I had transferred was an early blast, she (or he, we struck lucky ) is now fast asleep whilst I am wide awake. We had a second early blast on day 5 which by day 6 had turned into a hatching blast and was good enough to freeze. 

Hang in there and good luck!

Lulu
Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi. I had an early blast and morula transferred and got a bfp a few days before otd. Be positive. All my scans so far show that he or she is growing well x


----------



## Katharine_C (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you all for your encouraging stories and congratulations on the pregnancies. I definitely feel more encouraged now! just trying to relax and be patient, and accept that what will be will be. 


x


----------



## Hia2004 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi

My story is exactly the same as yours.  I had 2 x morula's transferred today.  Am almost frightened to ask how you got on? xxx


----------

